

Do the FBI want you to to keep your content unencrypted? - ddol
http://paranoia.dubfire.net/2011/02/deconstructing-calea-hearing.html

======
jdp23
An excellent article by a top-flight law-and-technology expert.

We're just about to discuss this on the Twitter privacy chat --
<http://cdt.org/twitterchat>

------
markszcz
If you have nothing to hide then why encrypt what your doing, but honestly
anything you do can be possibly misconstrued in some way and you never know
what can come bite you in the butt later on.

"The FBI knows that most services are not going to be using full end-to-end
encryption, and as such, there is not much to be gained by fighting a public
battle over encryption backdoors."

Either way, I rather have the FBI have to get a subpoena in order to get the
non encrypted data sitting on a hard drive on the other end then to easily be
able to listen in on what im doing just becaue they "suspect" that something
might be going on.

It allows me and the people to haver their right to privacy.

~~~
alexqgb
Exactly. The "if you have nothing to hide" canard glosses over the significant
fact that we all have something to hide, at least from the truly malicious.

This isn't new. Just consider the infamous remark by the notorious Cardinal
Richelieu (1585-1642), as quoted by that other monster of the State, Henry
Kissinger; "Give me six lines written by an honest man, and I will find
something in it with which to hang him".

The nasty thing about truly nasty people is that literally anything you say
can (and will) be used against you - provided they retain room enough to
maneuver. Sensitive information is simply that which has the greatest
propensity for abuse in the hands of the abusive. People like this tend to
dislike strong and open courts, where they're sworn to tell the truth, the
whole truth, and nothing but the truth under penalty of perjury.

Needless to say, Cardinal Richelieu was careful to avoid accountability of
that kind. Kissinger too.

------
w1ntermute
There's not really anything the FBI could've done in this case. Nowadays all
you have to do is be able to use Google - you can find complete guides on how
to set up encrypted hard drives, email servers, etc. Stopping a semi-
intelligent criminal from doing so would be very difficult.

------
smokeyj
Yes, incriminate math, that's the way forward.

~~~
tedunangst
I think I missed the part where the FBI wants to incriminate math. What are
you talking about?

~~~
lhnn
Implying that cryptography is just math and the FBI somehow wants to
criminalize end-to-end. Which I don't think is the case...

Does anyone think totally encrypted storage and transport for files and email
has a market?

------
dgroves
When did you stop beating your wife?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question>
<http://www.fallacyfiles.org/loadques.html>

~~~
burgerbrain
Not really, a simple "No." in response to this question isn't negative.

